# Another Macro Kind of Morning



## icassell (Aug 25, 2010)

I spent a couple of hours in my garden this morning

































I have no idea what #3 is, but I'm sure glad he's only about 1mm in size.


----------



## NateS (Aug 25, 2010)

Good shots...number 3 is a Pselliopus nymph...the baby version of what I just posted in a thread yetserday.  I like that hopper too in the second from the last shot.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 25, 2010)

Definitely feeling that spikey hopper!  Great light and dof is spot on.


----------



## icassell (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks folks and thanks for the ID on Mr. Spiney, Nate.  By the time I got out this morning, the light was too harsh for birds, so I figured I'd poke around my vegetables.  It's amazing what you see if you look closely.

All done with 

Canon 7D
Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro Handheld
Canon 430EX off-camera with HSS and Lumiquest Softbox


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 25, 2010)

icassell said:


> Thanks folks and thanks for the ID on Mr. Spiney, Nate. By the time I got out this morning, the light was too harsh for birds, so I figured I'd poke around my vegetables. It's amazing what you see if you look closely.


 

QFT.  I find more stuff in the local weeds and wildflowers than anywhere.  Just about anything that has a bloom is going to draw a crowd.

Also a nice thing about the light.  High noon is just fine for critters!  It can be a little taxing on the photographer though.  I guess thats paying our dues or something though.  :sillysmi:


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 25, 2010)

Digging the little grasshopper in #4! nice shot


----------



## icassell (Aug 25, 2010)

Stormchase said:


> Digging the little grasshopper in #4! nice shot



Thanks.  I cleaned him up a bit ...


----------

